#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: اموزش ویدیویی AVR بزبان ساده مرورانواع چیپ ها

## pedram

[



دارای محتوای پنهان


دوسان عزیزم اموزش بخش AVR یک اموزش بسیار مفید وراهبردی از نظر اطلاعات واگاهی داشتن نسبت به چیپ هایی که در طول روز بسیار با انها کار میکنیم که در مجموعهای CPU.&GPU  وسایر پردازشگرهایی که در سیتم های کامپیوتری وپروسسوها ومیکروکنترلرها و مدارهای الکترونیکی بکار گرفته میشوند برای سهولت در امر پردازش ودستورات بی نهایت ریاضی .لذا لازم دیدم که در این مورد که در چند بخش اموزشی که همه انها بزبان شیرین فارسی تهیه وتدارک دیده شده در اختیار دوستان مهندس وعزیزانی که میتوتنند تجزیه وتحلیل نمایند قرار میدم که این اموزش بخش مهمی از اطلاعات کاربردی کارشناسی وارشد هست .تقـــــــــــدیم شما بزرگواران وقدرشناسان میکنم .امیدوارم موثر واقع شود .موفــــــــــــــق باشید                ادامه دارد

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahmad53*,*aisam*,*akbarof*,*aking22*,*amirhalimi*,*asgharmir*,*cinema2007*,*digital84*,*hajat*,*hesar*,*jfrras*,*judo*,*JVC_ATX*,*meigoon*,*merac*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*Moradii*,*NICHICON*,*pmmali*,*reza_476*,*ropshop*,*tahaali9095*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*ساخر*,*سعید11*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

آموزش AVR - بخش دوم.part1.rar

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*aking22*,*meigoon*,*NICHICON*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## pedram

دارای محتوای پنهان


                                                   اموزش AVR بخش سوم

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*aking22*,*amin69_k*,*mjtb_sar*,*Moradii*,*mostafa3600*,*NICHICON*,*reza_476*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام 
از زحمات شما تشکر میکنیم بالاخره توانستم دانلود کنم

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*NICHICON*,*pedram*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## pedram

با درود جناب من خواستم 5mb اپلود کنم . راستش دوستان دیگه معترض بودند که با محدودیت دانلود ربرو هستند .ودرخواست بالا ی 10mb را داشتند .متاسفانه مشگلات هست شما هم صحیح میفرمایید .باید هماهنگ شد .اشگالی نداره درست شد دریافت بفرمایید .سپاس

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*NICHICON*,*reza_476*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## 1212ali

> hidden content may not be quoted                                                   اموزش AVR بخش سوم


با تشکر.
دانلود نمیشه

----------

*aisam*

----------


## pedram

با درود .جناب 1212All عزیزم گفته ( محتوا ی مخفی )احتمالا شما بدرستی نتونستید وارد شید .مشگلی نداره .شخصا چک کردم.مشگل ارور شما مربوط به ورود به این بخش هست .چند بار دکمه تشکر را بزنید تا بتونید بدرستی فایلهای مخفی را  باز کنید.چیزی که شما پیوست کردید معناش اینه که نمیتونید وارد شید ؟... درسته .نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید تا براتون باز بزارم دانلود بدون هیدن بذارم .موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*aisam*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## 1212ali

> با درود .جناب 1212All عزیزم گفته ( محتوا ی مخفی )احتمالا شما بدرستی نتونستید وارد شید .مشگلی نداره .شخصا چک کردم.مشگل ارور شما مربوط به ورود به این بخش هست .چند بار دکمه تشکر را بزنید تا بتونید بدرستی فایلهای مخفی را  باز کنید.چیزی که شما پیوست کردید معناش اینه که نمیتونید وارد شید ؟... درسته .نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید تا براتون باز بزارم دانلود بدون هیدن بذارم .موفق باشید


باتشکر .
من فایلها دانلود کردم بخش اول را در موقع باز کردن فایلها مشکل داره.
فکر کنم به زبان فارسی .
ط¢ظ…ظˆط²ط´ AVR - ط¨ط®ط´ ط³ظˆظ….part3

----------


## 1212ali

سلام
باتشکر .
من فایلها دانلود کردم بخش اول را در موقع باز کردن فایلها مشکل داره.
فکر کنم به زبان فارسی .
ط¢ظ…ظˆط²ط´ AVR - ط¨ط®ط´ ط³ظˆظ….part3

----------


## pedram

> سلام
> باتشکر .
> من فایلها دانلود کردم بخش اول را در موقع باز کردن فایلها مشکل داره.
> فکر کنم به زبان فارسی .
> ط¢ظ…ظˆط²ط´ AVR - ط¨ط®ط´ ط³ظˆظ….part3


با درود 
دوست خوبم من تست گرفتم وextract هم کردم .مشگلی نداره عزیزم .احتمالا یا در حال دانلود مشگل ایجاد میشه بدرستی دانلود نکردید .ویا مشگل از ویندوز باشه .باز هم بگیرید .ممکن هست مشگل حل شه .البته اگر بخش دوم را گرفتید بخش اول خلاصه ای از بخش دوم هست .ولی تلاش کنید تا به نتیجه برسید نکاتی هم ممکن هست بخش اول داشته باشه که دیگر در سایر بخشها نتونید بگیرید .در ضمن این اموزش را ادامه میدم .حتما پیگیر این اموزش مفید باشید .با ارزوی موفقیت برای همه شما عزیزان

----------

*1212ali*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## reza_476

با سلام چون سرعت اینترنت بسیار کم شده اول تک تک فایلها را بررسی کن هم حجم اعلام شده را دانلود کردی سپس
چک کن که نام فایلها و حتی فاصله کارکترها منهای part های آنها عین هم باشد تا عمل چسباندن آنها بهم صحیح انجام شود.

----------

*1212ali*,*pedram*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

[COLOR=#800080][SIZE=3]دوستان نازنینم بخش چهارم اموزش را تقدیم میکنم .امیدوارم بحره کافی تا این بخش گرفته باشید [ATTACH=CONFIG]



دارای محتوای پنهان


[/ATTACH]

----------

*1212ali*,*fazan*,*jfrras*,*رسول21*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## pedram

[



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## pedram

[



دارای محتوای پنهان




[SIZE=3]با درود 
دوستان عزیزم بخش پنجـــــــــــم هم تقدیم حضور شما بزرگـــــــــواران میشود .
مواردهایی فراگیری در این مجموعه .
flash 
cpu پردازشگر اصلی
timerکنترل کانترها
jtac ارتباط کنترل پروگرامر
acانالوگ
adc انالوگ به دیجیتال
twi سنسورها
Gpio ورودی وخروجیها .که کلا چگونگی برنامه نویسی avr را برای شما عزیزان تجریه وتحلیل میکنند .قبلا بحضورتان عرض شد که بزبان فارسی هست .ودرس بسیار شیرین .موفق  باشید

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------

